# Pronouncing piranhas names?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK I was wondering how to pronounce the piranha names, I looked in our excellent information section and found the finetical spellings, so I tried them out, a little tricky, but here is how I did:

heres a handy link

was I even close?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dunno thats pretty much how i sounded them out. Im not really sure about them either


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

thats how i say them too but without the british accent...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol just heard the recording - didn't realise I was so popular over AIM


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff innes: sounds good to me, maybe putting this in a tutorial could be an idea......


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

sounds right good job man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Some of the pronounciations are off. No time tonight to correct. Going to bed, maybe tomorrow. Will say for now; spilopleura is pron. SPY LOW PLOO RAH not SPEE LOW PLOO RAH. One of the pron. sounded like "GEMINI" wasn't clear enough on reply to decipher.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Some of the pronounciations are off. No time tonight to correct. Going to bed, maybe tomorrow. Will say for now; spilopleura is pron. SPY LOW PLOO RAH not SPEE LOW PLOO RAH. One of the pron. sounded like "GEMINI" wasn't clear enough on reply to decipher.


sorry if in the wrong forum....

hows this?

heres a handy link


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoa, you sound like Ozzy a little lol.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I think the pronounciation problems are because of the wrong pronounciations being posted in the information section of this website. Piranha species You can see here that they are pronounced wrong.

They should be:

Nat-err-eye

Pier-ray-uh

Al-too-vey

Eye-gehn-mahn-ee

Gerr-ee-eye

Spy-low-plur-uh

The rest seem to be ok.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Genus Pygocentrus (gee-nus) (PIE-Go_SIN_truss)

Genus Serrasalmus (Sarah-sell-mus) 
Pygocentrus cariba (kah-ree-bah) Serrasalmus altuvei (al-too_vee_eye)
Pygocentrus nattereri (nat-ter-err-eye) Serrasalmus brandtii (brandt-eye) 
Pygocentrus piraya (pee-ray-ah) Serrasalmus compressus (kom-press-us) 
Serrasalmus eigenmanni (eye-gen-mann-eye) 
Genus Pristobrycon Serrasalmus elongatus (e-long-gah-tus) 
Pristobrycon calmoni - Pres-Toe-Bri-kon Kal-Mun-eye)
Serrasalmus geryi (cher-ee-eye) 
Serrasalmus maculatus - (MACK-YOU-Lah-Tuss)
Pristobrycon striolatus Serrasalmus manueli (manh-well-eye) 
Serrasalmus medinai (Med-dee-nah-eye)

Genus Pygopristis Serrasalmus rhombeus (Rhom-bay-us) 
Pygopristis denticulata (PIE_GO_Pres_tess) (den-tee-coo-lah-tah)

Serrasalmus spilopleura (SPY-low-pluh-rah)

eigenmanni is like this EYE GEN (like "again" without "a" sound) MAN- EYE.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Striolatus = STRY-OH-Lah-Tuss


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man i have said some of them wrong :laugh:

how do you pronuce rhom though

R-OME


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks for this thread guys, i deffinately was way off with the wat i pronounced the names....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ahh the geordie accent

dixon


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Screw that, I'm not going to pronounce my geryi like "cherry eye" I say "Jerry," and that's his name actually.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Screw that, I'm not going to pronounce my geryi like "cherry eye" I say "Jerry," and that's his name actually.










thats how i always said it too!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I said Gary! LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Genus Pygocentrus (gee-nus) (PIE-Go_SIN_truss)
> 
> Genus Serrasalmus (Sarah-sell-mus)
> Pygocentrus cariba (kah-ree-bah) Serrasalmus altuvei (al-too_vee_eye)
> ...


 ARGHHHHH that was hard

Frank - you got a mic?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I pronounce them all wrong anyways because I am from Fargo.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I'm pretty sure I pronounce them all wrong anyways because I am from Fargo.


 Beware the wood chippers


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh man Innes as soon as my side stops hurting i am goona laft some more









you soon like the gay lfs guy near my house :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> oh man Innes as soon as my side stops hurting i am goona laft some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I soon like what?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this gay lfs guy who gave me the wolf fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Getting better: EIGENMANNI.......here is a better method because your sounding it badly; I-GEN (G sound)MANN-EYE

Geri; It has a sound an "S" sound like shhhhhhh: SHARE_E-EYE

Striolatus is STREYE NOT Stray

STREYE_OH_LAH_TUSS


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I wonder how many people are actually practicing behind their monitor after reading this (and what room mates, coworkers etc. may think of it....)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Man Innes, you sound loaded in that second one...lol.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I wonder how many people are actually practicing behind their monitor after reading this (and what room mates, coworkers etc. may think of it....)


 yeah everyone would think you are stoned or something :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Man Innes, you sound loaded in that second one...lol.










well for the same reason I'll not try again right now, I'll try again tommorrow.

anyone else got a mic want a go?


----------

